# Edit text below my profile picture??



## rpg51 (Sep 10, 2022)

My profile pic has this text below the pic "EOS M50" I have no clue how that text got there. I am quite sure I did not add it. At least not intentionally. How do I edit that? I don't own an M50. I own an EOS R5. Thanks for any help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2022)

rpg51 said:


> My profile pic has this text below the pic "EOS M50" I have no clue how that text got there. I am quite sure I did not add it. At least not intentionally. How do I edit that? I don't own an M50. I own an EOS R5. Thanks for any help.


It’s based on your post count, not a user setting. More posts = higher level camera. At some point in the past, the mods had some fun with those few of us having tens of thousands of posts.


----------



## rpg51 (Sep 10, 2022)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 10, 2022)

rpg51 said:


> How do I edit that? I


Go to your account -> account details -> custom title


----------

